# Dynamically link Excel to Word - (paste as link wont fit need)



## cjc155 (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi there,

Curious if anyone knows how to better dynamically link Excel to word.  When you paste as link, the range of the cells linked is fixed in the word doc.  So, for example, should you add a row in the excel table, the word document will not automatically update.  I have tried pasted as link a named range but word doesn't let me.  

Basically, want to managed all adds/edits/deletes of data in an excel spreadsheet but have it automatically linked to word where there is other text/screenshots.  Thanks for the help - C


----------



## Macropod (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi cjc155,





> should you add a row in the excel table, the word document will not automatically update


Not if you know how!





> I have tried pasted as link a named range but word doesn't let me


OK, you've got a named range in Excel. That's a good start. So, paste the linked range into Word in the normal manner. Then, press Alt-F9 to expose the field code(If you've pasted as a linked Excel object, it may be formated as a floating object - you'll need to temporarily change that to 'in-line with text'). You'll see something like:

```
{LINK Excel.Sheet.8 "C:\\User\\Documents\\xlWkbk.xls" "Sheet1!R1C1:R10C10" \a \r}
```
where "Sheet1!R1C1:R10C10" is the linked range. Simply replace that reference with the named range's name. Press F9, then Alt-F9 again, when you're done. From now on, if you redefine the named range, the linked object will expand/contract to match.

Cheers


----------



## cjc155 (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  I will give that a shot but looks like I am all set.  Thanks again - C


----------

